# Random New Snaps



## fureverywhere (Apr 11, 2016)

Guess who's waiting for me to get out of the bathroom...

My daughter brought home plants from school and I got a few more, nice start to Spring:love_heart:
Ninja on the tank, he's lucky Koi don't bite.
Boo keeping the food dish to herself.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

Is that cat snuggling with your mousey shoes?

It's weird how you can get your potted plants to sit sideways on the wall like that.

GOLDFISH!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 11, 2016)

It's weird how you can get your potted plants to sit sideways on the wall like that.

Blame Nunzio the contractor, the whole house is pretty weird


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice pics Fur....that damn Nunzio! layful:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 11, 2016)

Fix the plants pleeeze


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Fix the plants pleeeze



LOL

But I like them that way! It's awesome.


----------

